# Il gol incredibile di Zlatan contro Bastia



## S.1899 (19 Ottobre 2013)

PSG-Bastia, (La partita non è finita) ma Ibrahimovic ha fatto una doppietta
Questo è il suo primo gol :
(Forse il più bello che ho visto questa stagione)

Zlatan Ibrahimovic Fantastic BackHell Goal vs Bastia ~ PSG 1-0 Bastis ~ 19/10/2013 - YouTube


----------



## O Animal (19 Ottobre 2013)

E noi giochiamo con Matri


----------



## S.1899 (19 Ottobre 2013)

Hahaha


----------



## Now i'm here (19 Ottobre 2013)

sembra quello che fece con l'inter con un colpo di taekwondo. 

ibra


----------



## Z A Z A' (19 Ottobre 2013)

Meglio questo video:







Solito gol pazzesco di Zlatan.


----------



## Darren Marshall (19 Ottobre 2013)

Ma che gol è??!! Meraviglioso!


----------



## Fabry_cekko (19 Ottobre 2013)

Ibra è sempre Ibra...io cmq l'avrei visto benissimo al Real al posto di Bale
cmq di gol impossibili ne ha fatti una ventina...pazzesco...l'anno scorso avevo visto pure il video


----------



## iceman. (19 Ottobre 2013)

Doppietta, mamma che fenomeno


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (19 Ottobre 2013)

L'Onnipotenza


----------



## Lollo interista (19 Ottobre 2013)

A me manca (manca a tutta Italia ),anche per la sua adorabile strafottenza 

Vero Morto??!?


----------



## Hellscream (19 Ottobre 2013)

I giocatori con le palle quadrate


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Ottobre 2013)

Quanta malinconia!


----------



## Liuke (19 Ottobre 2013)

Anche cavani ha fatto un goal impressionante


----------



## Hammer (19 Ottobre 2013)

Il più forte centravanti d'Europa


----------



## O Animal (19 Ottobre 2013)

Le difese del campionato francese comunque equivalgono a quelle della nostra Lega Pro Prima Divisione. Sono curioso di vedere dove arriveranno quest'anno in Champions.


----------



## prebozzio (19 Ottobre 2013)

Maremma maiala che gol Edinson!


----------



## Djici (19 Ottobre 2013)

si stanno divertendo molto i parigini


----------



## Toby rosso nero (19 Ottobre 2013)

Quest'uomo ha fatto diventare un fenomeno Nocerino... basta ricordare questo.


----------



## admin (19 Ottobre 2013)

E' Ibra quello che ci manca di più. Thiago Silva poteva anche partire, ma Ibra no. E' stata una follia.


----------



## Underhill84 (19 Ottobre 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> E' Ibra quello che ci manca di più. Thiago Silva poteva anche partire, ma Ibra no. E' stata una follia.



Sicuramente!! Però con sta difesa serviva a poco anche Ibra


----------



## admin (19 Ottobre 2013)

Beh, la Roma ha preso un gol con Benatia e Castan. I difensori singoli (a meno che non si tratti di fuoriclasse assoluti come Baresi, Nesta et similia) contano molto meno dell'approccio della squadra in fase di non possesso.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (19 Ottobre 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> E' Ibra quello che ci manca di più. Thiago Silva poteva anche partire, ma Ibra no. E' stata una follia.



infatti,con ibra in squadra eri praticamente certo di lottare per lo scudetto,se non di vincerlo,indipendentemente dagli altri dieci titolari...


----------



## Tifo'o (19 Ottobre 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> E' Ibra quello che ci manca di più. Thiago Silva poteva anche partire, ma Ibra no. E' stata una follia.



Da scolpire sulla pietra.. è da un anno che dico la stessa cosa. Ibrahimovic ti cambia la squadra, lui imposta lui segna lui fa assist lui fa tutto. E negli angoli e palle da fermo non prendevamo MAI GOL...chissa perchè ...

Kaka matri tutta gente che non dovevamo prendere, avrei mandato via tutti i nostri attaccanti in blocco e preso solo lui. Managgia


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (19 Ottobre 2013)

Se vabbè, palla dietro la testa, alza la gambona, tacco, goal. Uno dei più grandi giocatori di sempre.


----------



## The Ripper (20 Ottobre 2013)

ne ha fatti di più belli


----------



## Brain84 (20 Ottobre 2013)

il terzo miglior attaccante del pianeta.


----------



## rossovero (20 Ottobre 2013)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> I giocatori con le palle quadrate



Finchè rimane nel cortile di casa (campionati nazionali)


----------



## #Dodo90# (20 Ottobre 2013)

Pensavo che gol fosse...


----------



## Denni90 (20 Ottobre 2013)

ibra.
detto tutto


----------



## folletto (20 Ottobre 2013)

Fenomeno. Gesto difficile anche da pensare.

Passare da Ibra a Matri in più o meno 12 mesi è qualcosa di shockante


----------



## Fabriman94 (20 Ottobre 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Da scolpire sulla pietra.. è da un anno che dico la stessa cosa. Ibrahimovic ti cambia la squadra, lui imposta lui segna lui fa assist lui fa tutto. E negli angoli e palle da fermo non prendevamo MAI GOL...chissa perchè ...
> 
> Kaka matri tutta gente che non dovevamo prendere, avrei mandato via tutti i nostri attaccanti in blocco e preso solo lui. Managgia


Beh l'ultimo anno con Ibra senza Thiago Silva e con Mexes in campo subivamo reti da chiunque eh. Che poi Ibra dava un gioco e motivava tutta la squadra, sono più che d'accordo.


----------



## #Dodo90# (20 Ottobre 2013)

Ma l'avete visto quello di Cavani???


----------



## pennyhill (21 Ottobre 2013)

Spettacolo.


----------

